# Normally have sore boobs before period - not this month, could I be pregnant?



## Loueez27

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post on here!! I really would appreciate some advice. My partner and I have been TTC for about 8 months with no luck.
I cam off Yasmin over a year ago and my cycles have been between 26 - 28 days. Every month I get sore/tender boobs starting about a week before AF and I get moody etc etc. 

This month has been slightly different - AF is due between 7th - 9th Aug. So technically I should have my usual sore boobs - NOTHING this month, thats never happened before. I am more tired than normal, eating a lot more, and my skin has broken out in spots - even the tops of my arms. Had a bit of mild cramping last night and this evening. TMI warning.... had yellow CM on the 1st - 3rd Aug.... not noticed it be this yellow ever.

Any advice would be great, really dont want to test incase I jinx it!!! 

thanks girls xxx


----------



## MissChris

Welcome, Loueez!

I'm in exactly the same boat, 'cept af is due between 9th - 11th of Aug for me. The side of my left bb is starting to get a little sore when I push hard on it, but both are normally sore by now. Have also had exactly the same other things going on as you, so fingers crossed!!! 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, too...may be a little crazy, but every month I keep trying to convince myself that the month is shot so as not to jinx it, either! I just don't have the willpower to keep from obsessing!!! My Google history looks like a hypochondriac owns this computer!! So. Weak......Must. Do. Symptom. Check. 

:dust: xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

sounds promising, i would do a test in a day or so, good luck :dust:


----------



## Loueez27

Thanks for keeping me from going insane!

So last night I was having quite a few more mild cramps - also got really hungry at 11pm! random for me....
boobs starting to get slightly tender on top today. Been feeling more light headed, and sick. 
This morning had white, cramy CM - TMI sorry!! Also had a cystitis feeling - which although I havent experienced it for a few months is not unusual for me as I have a bladder disease. 
Lots more vivid dreams aswell - and not as moody as I am normally before AF... still fighting the urge to POAS.

Would be great if anyone else could put a few symptoms on here if they started with - No sore boobs when they would normally before AF

GOOD LUCK everyone - baby dust xx :thumbup:


----------



## Romybug

That was my first symptom. I used to get every single pms symptom every month like clock work, especially the sore boobs but when i got my BFP i had NO symptoms what so ever. My boobs only started getting sore after i got my BFP. Then morning sickness kicked in at around 6 and half weeks. Good luck. xxxx


----------



## salb10

hello this is my first post too and i'm not up on all the abbreviations so bare with me! (have to keep googling the posts to understand what ur saying!)

I'm in my third cycle of TTC -D) and i always get sore boobs and spots on my chin about a week b4 AF but this month theres no sign of boob ache and some minor spots but nothing like my usual out break. 
Am i in for a super ace xmas pressie?!

Good luck and bucket fulls of this baby dust i keep hearing about to u all!!! x


----------



## cdj1

salb10 said:


> hello this is my first post too and i'm not up on all the abbreviations so bare with me! (have to keep googling the posts to understand what ur saying!)
> 
> I'm in my third cycle of TTC -D) and i always get sore boobs and spots on my chin about a week b4 AF but this month theres no sign of boob ache and some minor spots but nothing like my usual out break.
> Am i in for a super ace xmas pressie?!
> 
> Good luck and bucket fulls of this baby dust i keep hearing about to u all!!! x

Hi salb10
I thought that I was gonna get my :bfp: last month as I didnt get any cramps at all!!!! It seemed like my :af: symptoms were different....but I got a :bfn: I think sometimes your cycles and symptoms change as you get older...however I could be wrong and I hope you get your :bfp:!!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## salb10

hello and thanks :thumbup:

sorry to hear u got a dissapointing result - hope u get what u want v v v soon!

i can do one of those 6 day early tests on monday so will see what that says eh? 
I guess if i get a BFN i can console myself with a christmas drink! :winkwink:


----------



## babythinkpink

salb10 said:


> hello and thanks :thumbup:
> 
> sorry to hear u got a dissapointing result - hope u get what u want v v v soon!
> 
> i can do one of those 6 day early tests on monday so will see what that says eh?
> I guess if i get a BFN i can console myself with a christmas drink! :winkwink:

Wouldnt crack open the christmas alcohol til you are sure, you may still get a neg and be preggy, would test at least til af is due or arrives b4 you go mad on drinking!!:haha:


----------



## salb10

I am due on boxing day and luckily am usually accurate down to the exact date- my family will be a bit suspicious of me on christmas day- my dad is the host with the most and can't see anyone without a drink/food in their hand! :dohh:


----------



## nurseh14

This cycle i was happy/excited i had no PMS symptoms at all! Nothing it was very different, then the :witch: got me :(, hope its not this way for you!:dust:


----------



## salb10

it absolutely was this way for me :cry:

5 BFN and i was STILL convinced that this was my month, then AF turned up 2 days early :cry:

still, i am feeling postitive for 2010 :coolio:


----------



## Whitbit22

Ok so this thread could be good or bad! haha I guess I will never know till the :af: DOESNT show 

*well at least part of this thread gives me hope!!


----------



## blueyes666

I have exactly the same thing, usually my breasts hurt like hell a week before af, but they only started slightly hurting at the sides slightly today, and today af was due, im too scared to do a test though, incase its bfn!!! :-(((


----------



## BabiNo2

I have been the same, usually a week before due too and feel really heavy but I'm CD 32 today (my cycles are usually irregular and can be up to 35 days) but I always have the tell tale signs prior to it coming like the bbs thing. I have been really tired, hungry, irritable for the past week which isn't like me!! x


----------



## fayewest

I am the same ... it's a killer, I am 6dpo

All the symptoms under the sun for pregnancy, sore ovaries, feel really sick, lots of mucus yesterday ... and the post ovulatory sore boobs are not here (which I ALWAYS get)

Mind you last month I had spotting at 11dpo which I have never had in my life before and I still wasnt pregnant! ;(


----------



## pina

hi, lking at this post and wondering if the no period syptoms turned out to be a BFP for any of you?? I am having this situation and would love to hear if anyone else is experiencing this.. thx!!


----------



## manny74

im waiting on my peiod in 2 days but no sore breast but i think i had a chemical pregnancy last month can that have someting to do with it


----------



## Lishy

Like you ladies bb are normally way more sore but not this month one day late CD 29 so far bfn on the cheapo test hoping for my bfp In a few days baby dust to you all.


----------

